# General > Gardening >  viking construction

## Wizard

we are posting here as well because viking construction dose not only do buildings we also do stone dyke repairs, small fencing jobs and repairs we also construct timber barns and sheds, poly tunnel erection and we design and construct barn style poly crubs

call 07821525638 for a quote

----------

